# nuclear take on an old antec



## sersalpha (Aug 28, 2004)

You can see and vote on it here


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 31, 2004)

That's a crazy psycadellic case, but it looks good


----------



## mpan3 (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice, could spend more time on the front panel, though.


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, I was going for the not your average color scheme. I'm looking to get the intake vents lit up nicer, replace the emblem with a backlit cutout nuclear symbol, and possibly plexi the top of my hard drive and light it up and mount it on the right sidepanel. It's a work in progress that progresses when I'm not broke


----------



## Gambit (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice work, I like the site also thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 19, 2004)

Thats awesome

There is so much I wanna do to my case but im completely broke! (And have been for the past entire 14 years of my life)


----------



## joyandsorrow (Nov 22, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Thats awesome
> 
> There is so much I wanna do to my case but im completely broke! (And have been for the past entire 14 years of my life)


wow me 2 lol my case was "cheaply" repainted and modded lol 
(its now black with silver fans and drives)


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi! my cumputer dosen`t look mutch but it is a asus p4d800e deluxe 3.66ghz cpu 800mhz fsb 2048mb ram ati radeon 9600pro clocked too 550mhz core and 400mhz memory my points is 3dmark01 13334points


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 14, 2004)

kirunaboy said:
			
		

> Hi! my cumputer dosen`t look mutch but it is a asus p4d800e deluxe 3.66ghz cpu 800mhz fsb 2048mb ram ati radeon 9600pro clocked too 550mhz core and 333mhz memory my points is 3dmark03 13334points


Woah are you sure thats not 3dmark 01? Because that score is not possible with a 9600 series card.


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

*3dmark01*

3dmark01 i write wrong


----------

